# sans commune douleur



## egressio

Bonjour,

Voici une phrase.

"Le discret accouchement de Jeanne avait été sans commune douleur."

Je confonds un peu l'emploi de l'adjectif "commun" avec l'expression de négation comme, cette fois, "sans".

Etre sans commune douleur, ça veux dire quoi?

1) n'être pas douloureux du tout?
2) être extrêmement douloureux? 
3) ne pouvoir pas partager cette douleur avec les autres? (Personne ne peux comprendre cette douleur)


Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## tilt

_Sans commune douleur _signifie qu'aucune autre douleur n'a quoi que ce soit de _commun_ avec celle mentionnée ici.
L'expression veut donc dire que l'accouchement a été plus douloureux que n'importe quel autre.

De manière plus idiomatique, on rencontre assez souvent l'expression _sans commune mesure_, qui veut dire _incomparable_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le discret accouchement de Jeanne avait été *sans commune douleur*._

Les douleurs qu'avait eues Jeanne pendant son discret accouchement n'avaient été *de loin pas aussi grandes* que celles dont on doit parler peu avant la phrase citée… Pour plus de détails, il nous faudrait davantage de contexte ! 



tilt said:


> L'expression veut donc dire que l'accouchement a été plus douloureux que n'importe quel autre.


Non, pas forcément ! Je dirais même le contraire ! (cf. _supra_)


----------



## Anasola

Bonsoir Egressio,

Je pense que ta proposition n°3 est celle qui se rapproche le plus: La douleur a été si grande, que personne n'a jamais pu en ressentir une pareille. C'est une douleur au-delà de ce qu'on peut communément connaître.

Il y a une expression figée en français: "sans commune mesure":  au-delà de toute mesure, de toute limite. Je pense que cette phrase est calquée sur cette expression.

Ici, on pourrait dire: "une douleur sans commune mesure"

Bonne soirée


----------



## egressio

Maître Capello said:


> l nous faudrait davantage de contexte !



Ca serait un peu compliqué à expliquer le contexte. (Pour simplifier le contexte, j'avais féminisé le nom du protagnoiste qui, originellement, est un homme) 

En un mot, - j'aurais dû le noter, c'est sûr - ici l'accouchement est une expression métaphorique. 
Le type n'a pas donné naissance à un bébé. Tout simplement il a assisté à un accouchement(qui s'est passé très facilement), et presque en même temps, un petit enfant qu'il avait élevé a commencé à marcher, et pour lui, c'est comme cet enfant l'a quitté définitivement, et pour lui, cet instant de la perte de l'enfant qu'il a élevé a été est perçu comme un accouchement. D'où cette fameuse phrase ""Le discret accouchement de M.*** avait été sans commune douleur."

Voilà. En postant cette question, je ne voulais pas écrire trop long, je voulais simplifier la question. Maintenant, je pense que ça deviendrait plus claire. 

J'aimerais avoir une réponse définitive....


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _Le discret accouchement de Jeanne avait été *sans commune douleur*._
> 
> Les douleurs qu'avait eues Jeanne pendant son discret accouchement n'avaient été *de loin pas aussi grandes* que celles dont on doit parler peu avant la phrase citée… Pour plus de détails, il nous faudrait davantage de contexte !
> 
> Non, pas forcément ! Je dirais même le contraire ! (cf. _supra_)


_Sans commune douleur _signifie _sans douleur comparable_.
Je continue de penser, comme Anasola, que cette locution va dans le sens d'une douleur plus grande, et non plus faible, que les autres. L'interprétation que tu fais, cher Maître, me semble biaisée, peut-être par le mot _discret _qui, lui, évoque a priori la retenue.

Par contre, je ne pense pas que le mot _commune_ évoque la possibilité ou non de partager cette expérience.
Je maintiens mon vote pour l'interprétation n° 2 !


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> L'interprétation que tu fais, cher Maître, me semble biaisée, peut-être par le mot _discret _qui, lui, évoque a priori la retenue.


C'est bien le mot _discret_ qui me fait pencher pour le sens que j'ai indiqué. Encore une fois, il nous faudrait le contexte exact pour trancher, mais j'imagine quelque chose comme ceci :

_L'accouchement de Marie était vraiment long et pénible. L__e discret accouchement de Jeanne avait été sans commune douleur._

En d'autres termes, la douleur qu'avait éprouvée Jeanne était sans commune mesure, incomparable – comme tu l'as dit toi-même – à celle qu'éprouvait Marie. Remarque que _incomparable _ne signifie *pas* que l'une soit plus forte que l'autre, mais qu'elles sont différentes ! _Sans commune mesure_ peut donc soit dire beaucoup plus grande/forte, soit beaucoup plus petite/faible…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _Sans commune mesure_ peut donc soit dire beaucoup plus grande/forte, soit beaucoup plus petite/faible…


En toute logique, tu as raison, mais en pratique, je ne crois pas avoir jamais vu cette expression utilisée pour exprimer autre chose que l'emphase...


----------



## itka

Je suis d'accord avec MC.
"sans commune...douleur, mesure, ou autre" signifie : sans qu'on puisse le/la comparer. 
Il peut donc s'agir de quelque chose de plus grand, plus fort, plus intense ou au contraire, de bien plus faible, discret...

_La tempête de la semaine dernière a été sans commune mesure avec celles que nous avions connues précédemment._ (bien plus forte)
_L'orage d'aujourd'hui a été fort, mais sans commune mesure avec la tempête de la semaine dernière._ (bien plus faible)


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> _La tempête de la semaine dernière a été sans commune mesure avec celles que nous avions connues précédemment._ (bien plus forte)


Excuse-moi d'insister, Itka, mais cet exemple que tu donnes va tout à fait dans mon sens ! 
Pourquoi _sans commune mesure _signifierait-il _bien plus forte_, ici, si justement l'expression n'indiquait pas l'emphase ?

Dans ton 2e exemple, le sens de la comparaison n'est inversé que par l'usage de termes eux-mêmes hiérarchisés (orage/tempête).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

tilt, je pense qu'itka a mis entre parenthèses ce qu'on comprend quand on connaît le contexte... (on était là hier et la semaine dernière) Sans contexte, ben... on ne peut savoir justement ! Et ça plaide donc en la faveur de l'explication de Capello.


----------



## itka

Oui, Karine, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire.
Pour moi, l'expression hors contexte n'indique ni _plus_ ni _moins_, simplement _différent_. C'est le contexte seul qui dit s'il s'agit de _plus_ ou de _moins_.
Pas de _"commune mesure"_ : on ne peut donc mesurer l'un par rapport à l'autre...


----------



## DaniL

J'ai fouillé un peu sur Google Books et j'ai trouvé une citation qui reflète le caractere « neutre » de l'expression en question :

« Dans la sémantique d'A. Darmesteter (1846-1888) (Darmesteter, 1887), on peut reconnaître un projet général de la linguistique de la fin du XIXe siècle, un projet plus ambitieux que ce que laisse croire une lecture superficielle de _La vie des mots_, mais *sans commune mesure* toutefois avec la « science double » projetée par Saussure. »

Il y a d'autres exemples comme celui-ci.


----------



## nicduf

itka said:


> Je suis d'accord avec MC.
> "sans commune...douleur, mesure, ou autre" signifie : sans qu'on puisse le/la comparer.
> Il peut donc s'agir de quelque chose de plus grand, plus fort, plus intense ou au contraire, de bien plus faible, discret...
> 
> _La tempête de la semaine dernière a été sans commune mesure avec celles que nous avions connues précédemment._ (bien plus forte)
> _L'orage d'aujourd'hui a été fort, mais sans commune mesure avec la tempête de la semaine dernière._ (bien plus faible)


Tilt,
Il me semble que c'est davantage l'emploi de *mais* , marque d'opposition, qui permet de pencher pour le sens "bien plus faible" car si l'on remplace simplement "tempête" par un pronom qui reprend "orage" le sens reste le même, alors que, si en plus on enlève le "mais", on a du mal à savoir si l'orage a été plus ou moins fort.

_L'orage d'aujourd'hui a été fort, *mais *sans commune mesure avec *celui *de la semaine dernière._ (bien plus faible)[/quote]

_L'orage d'aujourd'hui a été fort, sans commune mesure avec celui de la semaine dernière._ (plus fort ? plus faible?) 

Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est bien le contexte qui est déterminant .


----------



## egressio

JE SUIS CELUI QUI A POSE CETTE QUESTION.

J'ai déjà expliqué le contexte. Sans avoir eu une réponse définitive, je me permettrais de répéter cela. Excusez-moi.

En postant la question, pour simplifier le contexte, j'avais féminisé le nom du protagnoiste qui, originellement, est un homme.

En un mot, - j'aurais dû le noter, c'est sûr - ici l'accouchement est une expression métaphorique. 

Donc, c'est un homme qui a subi ou non cette fameuse douleur de l'accouchement. 

Le type n'a pas donné naissance à un bébé. 
Tout simplement il a assisté à un accouchement (qui s'est passé très facilement sans trop de douleur pour la mère du nouveau-né.), 

et presque en même temps, un petit enfant qu'il avait élevé a commencé à marcher, et pour lui, c'est comme cet enfant l'a quitté définitivement, et pour lui, cet instant de la perte de l'enfant qu'il a élevé a été est perçu comme un accouchement.

 D'où vient cette fameuse phrase ""Le discret accouchement de M.*** avait été sans commune douleur." D'ailleurs, cette phrase termine un chapitre. (C'est tiré d'un roman de Daniel Pennac, "La petite marchande de prose", p.375). 

Le contexte ne donne pas donc grande-chose. Les trois interprétations que j'avais proposées peuvent être toutes valables. Donc, je reste incertain, indécis sur le sens de cette expression "sans commune douleur".

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurez une certitude sur la signification de cette expressoin?


----------



## itka

Je ne me souviens pas ce passage de "La Petite Marchande de Prose" et il est difficile de se faire une opinion d'après ce que tu nous dis.
D'une part, l'accouchement (le vrai) s'est fait facilement, sans trop de douleur, d'autre part l'accouchement de Monsieur M. est qualifié de "discret" ce qui semble vouloir dire qu'il n'a pas fait de bruit et s'est fait, lui aussi, assez facilement...
Comment savoir ? Est-ce que le contexte général du livre ne t'indiques pas si pour ce monsieur, cela a été un déchirement, une épreuve ?
Je ne suis pas chez moi et n'ai pas accès à mes livres pour le moment, mais peut-être quelqu'un qui l'a, pourrait relire le passage et t'éclairer...Dis-nous au moins à quel moment du roman interviennent ces mises au monde !


----------



## egressio

itka said:


> Je ne me souviens pas ce passage de "La Petite Marchande de Prose" et il est difficile de se faire une opinion d'après ce que tu nous dis.
> D'une part, l'accouchement (le vrai) s'est fait facilement, sans trop de douleur, d'autre part l'accouchement de Monsieur M. est qualifié de "discret" ce qui semble vouloir dire qu'il n'a pas fait de bruit et s'est fait, lui aussi, assez facilement...
> Comment savoir ? Est-ce que le contexte général du livre ne t'indiques pas si pour ce monsieur, cela a été un déchirement, une épreuve ?
> Je ne suis pas chez moi et n'ai pas accès à mes livres pour le moment, mais peut-être quelqu'un qui l'a, pourrait relire le passage et t'éclairer...Dis-nous au moins à quel moment du roman interviennent ces mises au monde !




okay. Parce que vous être lecteur de Pennac, je résume l'histoire en question.

C'est Clara Malaussène qui a donné naissance à son bébé(C'Est Un Ange). Juste après son accouchement, Van Thain voit petit Verdun qu'il portait tout le temps sur son ventre commencer à marcher. Pour Thain, à qui Mme Chabotte avait prédit (plutôt maudit) que le bébé (Verdun) le quitterait le jour où il marche pour la première fois ("Vous les posez à terre, et quand ils reviennent, ils vous mentent!"), c'est une expérience pénible. C'est sûr. Pour Thian, le fait que Verdun sait marcher signifie que Verdun le quitte. C'est ainsi que nous avons la métaphore de l'accouchement qui termine le chapitre(chap 46). "Le discret accouchement de Van Thain avait été sans commune douleur".

L'accouchement de Van Thain a été discret, parce que personne n'a pas mesuré l'imortance et le choc qu'il a eu quand il avait vu Verdun marcher.

Mais... sans commune douleur? Je ne sais pas. Franchement, je pense qu'il est possible de l'interpréter comme "L'accouchement de Van Thain n'était pas douloureux", cependant que l'interprétation contraire est toujours possible. C'est pourquoi j'ai dit "le contexte ici ne compte guère."


(Ce n'est pas facile de lire scrupuleusement un Pennac pour un lecteur etranger..)


----------



## DaniL

N'étant pas francophone, je vote alors pour une forte douleur, mais qui ne se laisse pas observer facilement de l'extérieur.

J'attends d'autres réponses avec curiosité.


----------



## itka

Oui, maintenant que tu as éclairé le contexte, je peux te dire que l'accouchement de Van Thian a été beaucoup beaucoup plus douloureux que le véritable accouchement.
Ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase qui me permet de le comprendre, mais tout ce que je sais du roman par ailleurs.


----------



## egressio

itka said:


> Oui, maintenant que tu as éclairé le contexte, je peux te dire que l'accouchement de Van Thian a été beaucoup beaucoup plus douloureux que le véritable accouchement.
> Ce n'est pas le sens de la phrase qui me permet de le comprendre, mais tout ce que je sais du roman par ailleurs.




Merci pour ta réponse. J'aurais dû dès le départ préciser tout le contexte du roman, mais un peu imbécilement j'ai trouvé cela inutile. Maintenant, avec un lecteur de Pennac, j'auais enfin la certitude sur le sens de l'expression.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Eh bien, après avoir relu le passage, je ne suis pas plus avancée et je crois bien que ce malin de Pennac a fait en sorte que les trois sens que tu as évoqués dans ton premier post soient possibles, selon le point de vue que l'on adopte.

*1) n'être pas douloureux du tout* : comparé aux douleurs habituelles qui accompagnent un accouchement, cette auto-délivrance d'une enfant qui quitte le harnais dans laquelle elle était portée pour prendre son autonomie se fait sans douleur physique.

*2) être extrêmement douloureux* : pour Van thian, le porteur, cette séparation soudaine, mais discrète est certainement un déchirement. Les grandes douleurs sont muettes et il se retire immédiatement et discrètement de la chambre dans laquelle il se trouve.

*3) ne pouvoir pas partager cette douleur avec les autres* (Personne ne peux comprendre cette douleur) : pour les autres protagonistes de la scène, plus occupés par un nouveau-né que par cette enfant, il s'agit simplement d'une phase d'évolution de l'enfant, marquante mais somme toute normale, dans laquelle ils ne voient que les conséquences sur le développement de l'enfant.

Pennac est vraiment l'un des plus grands pourvoyeurs de questions de ce forum !


----------



## Xence

Je me fais le raisonnement suivant qui vaut ce qu'il vaut:

1. Il y a une douleur commune à toutes les femmes: celle de l'accouchement.
2. Le personnage en question ici a connu une douleur qui n'a rien de comparable avec celles des femmes, précisément parce que c'est un homme et que son "accouchement" est métaphorique.
3. Il existe une locution qui pourrait traduire cette "incomparabilité": _sans commune mesure_. Seulement il se trouve qu'elle ne rend aucunement compte de l'aspect sémantique lié à la douleur.
4. L'auteur, créateur de son oeuvre et suprême maître de sa langue, se donne le droit de combiner et la locution et la charge sémantique en forgeant une locution de circonstance: _sans commune douleur_.

CQFD.


----------

